# An example of my playing (and improvisational skills)



## Manok

If this belongs in todays composers, please move it. I figured it could go here because it's a recording of me playing the piece.
View attachment Fantasy.mp3
. I'll post something else of me playing Bach, later. The clicking sound is the sustain pedal.


----------



## Manok

So no opinions?


----------



## Ukko

Manok said:


> So no opinions?


Couldn't find your post again.

The opinion that nearly overwhelms everything else is that the recording is _way_ too close-miced. Difficult to listen to.

Aside from that, the playing is deficient in dynamics; no pianissimo, very little forte; maybe that's a characteristic of the piece, which is pretty simple, as played anyway.

Sorry, Manok. The sample is pretty much useless to me (a non-pianist). I can't tell from it if you should limit your playing to bar rooms, or are Carnegie ready.


----------



## Manok

It was meant as a simple piece. I've got more complicated, but didn't feel like recording them just yet. Sorry I don't have any recording equipment other than my ipod.


----------



## kv466

Well, it sounds fine...but I'm waiting for the Bach because even I can play this and I'm not a trained pianist in any way...so, look forward to hearing more complicated stuff and Bach; with Bach I can tell you exactly where you are. Keep on playin'!


----------



## Klavierspieler

Sorry, I need to know the piece to give an opinion, so I'm with kv up there.


----------



## Philip

Honestly, Manok, i didn't mind it at all.

I thought it was good, for someone just sitting at the piano and going with the flow. Slightly drunk at a party, listening to you at the piano i would've said: rock on, dude...

But seriously, did you record this with a toaster or what?

If you want some insight on dynamics and development, check out this performance by André Gagnon, in the same mood as yours, perhaps more lyrical:


----------

